# How Do I Make My Own Trees



## ForceTrain (May 13, 2013)

Hi .. I'm new to the forum. Was actually searching for info on making my own trees, as the commercial ones are very expensive.

If you could have more pics and prices, and if the costs are cheaper than woodlands scenics or noch trees, you may have some business from modellers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ForceTrain said:


> Hi .. I'm new to the forum. Was actually searching for info on making my own trees, as the commercial ones are very expensive.
> 
> If you could have more pics and prices, and if the costs are cheaper than woodlands scenics or noch trees, you may have some business from modellers.



Welcome to the site, use our search feature we have some threads on the subject.

There are some u tube links in this one,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15051&highlight=making+trees

Here is another you might pick up some info here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16878&highlight=making+trees

Dollar store trees?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14274&highlight=making+trees

There is a video in here.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9037&highlight=making+trees

There are more use our search.

Another option is e bay, there are vendors from Japan (or somewhere) they sell trees cheap. With a little tweaking they are nice for the money.
I can't find them, one name I remember is we honest or something like that. Maybe someone will add links. You can get a whole bunch cheap. Like I said some just need a little tweaking.

I know there are other threads on making tress, so try our search feature for them. 
But if you need to know something by all means ask here, someone should know.

Edit,
I just realized that my answer encroached on this thread, as he is promoting a product.
Can a mod start he question in a new thread in the proper spot?

Edit, This was moved from scaletrees thread.
Thanks to whoever moved it.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have not made trees yet although I did buy some at a show that I entend to plant soon. When I do start making some I will go with this method.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfcnVP1kI-U&list=UUNB401ughhhzGmYRWjA5D8g&index=10


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great video.......

To all of use that suffer from landscaping phobia, my suggest that you obtain the "Catalog of Model Scenery & Landscaping Materials" from Scenic Express Model Landscaping Supplies, Inc. It is free, just go their web site and order it. Kind of like the Sears Catalog of landscaping materials. Sure expansions the world of landscaping materials. Great ideas for planning and pictures to give you some idea of what can be made (maybe with materials to have at home).

If you are looking for tree armatures.....take a look at RSLaserkits site.....has some some reasonably price ones available.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

take a look here!!!

http://www.lauriegreensweb.com/My Articles/my articles.html

Pat


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

well i got my trees from here 

Link to Cheap trees


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess he is just testing us.....never came back? :dunno:


----------

